# Here's our new baby...............Little Lilly!



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Here she is everyone. Our third little kitten Lilly. Gracie is acting like her Mother and being so good with her. Tammy, our scaredy cat is still in hiding! She is a real chicken whenever we have ANYONE in our house and hides for days!


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

oh !! i LOVE her blue eyes... she is a beautiful kitten. what kind is she?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a face! What a fluff ball! :heart


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

She is Stunning !


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Grumpy-looking cats are so cute.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She is adorable.  I love the grumpy look on her face too. LOL


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Grumpy kitties are very cute, especially Lilly :wink:


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

what an adorable ball of fluff!

I want another kitty!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Birdgirl said:


> She is adorable.  I love the grumpy look on her face too. LOL




She was exhausted, not grumpy! She had been crying all day from being taken from her mom. She is soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

:luv :luv 

Such a cutie pie! That second picture is too much.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ahhh what a pretty little sweet pea


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I just looked back at the photo of her mama, and she has an incredible resemblance to her. I see where she got the grumpy expression from -- her mama has it so I think it's permanent!  What a cute little peanut. She's adorable.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is so sweet!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a pretty little kitten. Just makes you smile. :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

she's adorable... :love2


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awww she's beautiful!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd love to see some more recent pics of her (hint, hint).


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aww, what a pretty looking kitty! I just LOVE those blue eyes. I'm sure it was love at first site, huh?


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

murried2 said:


> I'd love to see some more recent pics of her (hint, hint).


Here you go!


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

She is so gorgeous


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

cattus said:


> She is so gorgeous[/quo
> 
> Thanks everyone! We love her so much. Her personality is wonderful, she is as sweet as can be. She was due to be spayed the 30th of this month but we have decided to breed her in a year or so. I have already been in contact with a Siamese breeder near me. I have kept in touch with the woman we got her from and she is always so happy to see her pictures. I talk to her quite frequently. We are actually going to go and see her this week and we will bring Lilly to see her Mom and her little sister! I am sure they will hiss at each other but we are dying to see her little sister. She is a seal point. Lilly really looks like her mother. She has an amazing personality and sometimes a little cattitude! When we keep the bedroom door closed she cries like a little baby so we'll let her in. She has never meowed...........just chirps and cries. When we do finally open the door she tells us off! She is very chatty. She has this habit of waking me at 3:30 AM on the dot every day. All she wants is to cuddle up and have me pet her a bit and then we both go back to sleep. She will lay sideways facing me and put her little paw on my shoulder!


----------

